# Opening a company in Free-Zone VS.



## Keny (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi 

Im in the process of starting up my own business and i have a few questions that I'd really appreciate if anyone could help.

I called most free zones and asked about the fees of starting up a business there and it sounded very easy and not very costly. I read online that it will be illegal for me to trade inside the UAE but everyone i spoke to from the freezone said this "Im obliged to tell you that it is illegal but everyone is doing it" .. how correct is this??

basically what I'll be doing is having an online store (F&B) and dealing with an existing manufacturer who will produce my product, and my company will then distribute it to others.

does anyone have any experience with this? or shall i just look for a local and work on doing everything legally.

Any thoughts??

Thanks in advance

Kenan


----------

